# 125 gallon vs. 150 gallon



## macro71 (Oct 15, 2007)

I am in a dilemma. At my LFS, they are having a sale where the tanks are 40% off. I don't know which to buy a 125 or a 150. The footprints are the same, only difference is that the 150 is 7inches taller. I am upgrading from a 65 with 5 rbp so they are used to a little bit taller tank. will the 22 inch 125 be too short for them...(possible jump outs) or do you think that they wouldnt even notice the difference since there will be 3 more feet to cruise at the bottom?


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

I'd go with the 125 unless the prices are almost the same. The extra height won't make much difference. Footprint is what's important for most fish.


----------



## Isujustice05 (Apr 15, 2007)

i would also go with the 125 personally because i like long shorter tanks because the fish have more room to swim and i think they look nicer too


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

What's the price difference? I'd go for the 150 if you can get it for the same price as the full price of the 125. More water is never a bad thing, plus I think I remember Gross Gurke saying that in a taller tank Reds will swim a little further off the bottom then they usually do.


----------



## macro71 (Oct 15, 2007)

you guys dont think the 125s look too "squatty"

the price difference between the two tanks are $134. I was thinking about going with the 125 to spread the cost so I can get TMS for the tank...


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

macro71 said:


> you guys dont think the 125s look too "squatty"
> 
> the price difference between the two tanks are $134. I was thinking about going with the 125 to spread the cost so I can get TMS for the tank...


I'm getting a 125, and plan on building my own stand to correct that "squatty" look.
$134 is way to expensive, imo, for an extra 7" of height and 25 gallons. I'm changing my opinion to "get the 125", especially if you're using the money you save to get TMS. That stuff looks awesome.


----------



## AJerman (Nov 7, 2007)

I have a 125H which is 60x18x24, and I like that it's taller. I think it looks better having more viewing area. A 150 would be great I think.

Link to Pic


----------



## macro71 (Oct 15, 2007)

I guess Im really worried about the look of the tank...I guess its a 28in stand...and I was told if I was going to sit and observe the tank...the 125 would be the way to go...but if i was going to stand and observe the 150 would be the way to go. by the way...i want to know if I am getting a good deal. The 125 is (brand new) $660 and the 150 is $795 that includes tank, stand, light and top...good deal?


----------



## delegat (Mar 22, 2007)

look, it's your choice, but, if money is not an object, i would go with the 150g. the more the better, right? my 125g is also taller than wider (L60"xH24"xW20"), i have only 2 redbellys, and, believe me, they use every inch of the tank, they are very active and swim around the entire tank. + you get a stand and lighting with the 150 = 2 things less to worry about.


----------



## bigmike31 (Dec 19, 2007)

I belive you should go for the 125 gallon. I recently purchased a 120 gal. 48x24x24 and have 10 super reds in it. Beautiful to view sitting or standing.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

macro71 said:


> I guess Im really worried about the look of the tank...I guess its a 28in stand...and I was told if I was going to sit and observe the tank...the 125 would be the way to go...but if i was going to stand and observe the 150 would be the way to go. by the way...i want to know if I am getting a good deal. The 125 is (brand new) $660 and the 150 is $795 that includes tank, stand, light and top...good deal?


That sounds like a reasonable price. A 125 tank is around $350 in my area, and a nice stand is about the same.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

AJerman said:


> I have a 125H which is 60x18x24, and I like that it's taller. I think it looks better having more viewing area. A 150 would be great I think.
> 
> Link to Pic


60 x 18 x 24 is a 110 gallon tank.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

I'd get the 125 since you only have 5 reds, just my ho.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Before my shoal of piranhas died(power outage last winter) I had them in a 150g- I think the extra height makes the tank look great, more water is always better , and like stated above- they would actually swim in the middle of the tank instead of on bottom- I built a custom background and they were very happy and not skittish at all. the 150g is great but a hundred and sum bucks more for it is up to you.

heres a vid of it now (R.I.P. to my reds) actually this video is almost a year old- now the dovii and male red devil are huge and the female devil was picked off


----------



## steven (May 4, 2007)

i like the 125 long, i have a 125 and a 150, my 150 is tall, and i have to use a small stool to get right to clean the graval, but 125 i can do normal..


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i would do the 150 because:

can keep tall plants
larger tank face/viewing area
more aquascaping options
stabler tank (chemistry)
bit more stocking options later (for small community fish)

like said it would be a bit harder to clean but with good filtration you shouldnt ever have to other then gravel vac and you can get 30" or whatever siphones


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

If you plan on getting other fish other than piranha later on i would get the 150, but if you only plan on keeping piranhas get the 125


----------



## macro71 (Oct 15, 2007)

I was thinking about the possibility of doin an Amazonian tank later on down the line...but as for right now the tank would strictly be for my rbps. And I'm tall so I'm not too worried about cleaning the tank...I'm really starting to like the idea of the 150...because i am used to a taller tank. Now I know that doesnt quite matter to piranhas but I like the look of it. I have a friend that works at a pet store so the TMS will be purchased on discount!!









I do really appreciate all the input...i have been chewing on this for a couple of days...and I'm starting to decipher what I really want. Thank you!!


----------



## AJerman (Nov 7, 2007)

Bawb2u said:


> I have a 125H which is 60x18x24, and I like that it's taller. I think it looks better having more viewing area. A 150 would be great I think.
> 
> Link to Pic


60 x 18 x 24 is a 110 gallon tank.
[/quote]
*shrug* It seems like every company markets whatever they want. It's actually at least 25" high which puts it at 117 gallons on the calculator, but I've seen them called 125H, 120, 110, you name it.

Either way, it's shorter but quite a bit taller than a standard 125. I built my stand to be 30" but because of a silly mistake I made in my final calculations it was actually 32 which puts the whole thing at a grand total of about 5 feet tall and nearly half an half, aquarium and stand. Looks pretty good to me. I'd definitely not want a shorter tank on a shorter stand, but I guess it also depends on where it's going. Mine is in it's own area so it works well being tall.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

125 again due to the number of fish you have. Depends what you want to put in your tank in addition to the fish like # of plants, etc...


----------

